# What Has Happened To Tapkaara?



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone noticed Tapkaara hasn't been posting lately? I hope he hasn't left us for another forum. I really do enjoy his commentary. He's very insightful, especially about Sibelius. 

Anyway, I thought I would just start this thread to maybe see if we can't reach out to our friend, Tapkaara.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Good idea. I for one have a hard time knowing when people are gone and when they have merely changed their avatar. Not you, MI. Your avatars all have a theme and look in common. I guess I'm more visual than name oriented.

I agree about Tapkaara.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Weston said:


> Good idea. I for one have a hard time knowing when people are gone and when they have merely changed their avatar. Not you, MI. Your avatars all have a theme and look in common. I guess I'm more visual than name oriented.
> 
> I agree about Tapkaara.


Well, I'm a Romantic and early 20th Century guy, so you'll always see an avatar dedicated to one of my favorite composers from these periods.

It's just strange to see Tapkaara not posting. He usually posts something everyday. I was just curious maybe something has happened to him? I see that he logged in today, but still he hasn't posted anything and I've left him a few visitor messages. It's just odd not having him around.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i think he left a parting message a couple of weeks ago.

dj


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

david johnson said:


> i think he left a parting message a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> dj


He was actually joking about that, because he told me that in a message, but it's just weird not having him around. He's a great member with always something interesting to say unlike me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> He's a great member with always something interesting to say unlike me.


Oh, come now. We all have something interesting to say. If there were people without something interesting to say then there would be no chance for equality. Not to mention that half the musicians people like wouldn't have been musicians anyway, as that almost requires something "interesting to say," as it were.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Oh, come now. We all have something interesting to say. If there were people without something interesting to say then there would be no chance for equality. Not to mention that half the musicians people like wouldn't have been musicians anyway, as that almost requires something "interesting to say," as it were.


Well I have been argumentative lately (i. e. Andre), but I'm trying to get a grip on it. I don't know what I get so fiery sometimes.

Anyway, thanks for the vote of confidence, but I was only kidding around or was I? 

I wish Tapkaara would come back and Andre too even though we have had a lot of arguments lately and I have said pretty mean things to him.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

He last posted on the 21st. Perhaps he's on holiday.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Speaking of holidays, what the hell are you people still doing posting in forums? Aren't you gonna leave for vacation or something? That applies for me too, of course, but I 'll be leaving in a couple of days.

The only good thing about living in Greece is that you can just hop on a boat and go to the islands, and believe me.. we have *a lot* of islands.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

We all get busy, especially during the summer. I have periods like that where I cannot post for a few days to a few weeks. Just life's course. We also have many other hobbies that take time away.

I'm sure he will be back soon. I miss his posts as well.

As for holidays: Yeah,sure ,right. With the economy the way it is right now, the LAST thing I wil be doing is spending money on a vacation even though I want to desperately!!

I AM going to attend and compete in a moustache competition this next month in the Seattle area. Wish me luck!!!

Jim


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

handlebar said:


> We all get busy, especially during the summer. I have periods like that where I cannot post for a few days to a few weeks. Just life's course. We also have many other hobbies that take time away.
> 
> I'm sure he will be back soon. I miss his posts as well.
> 
> ...


First: good luck!!!

Second: I don't care about the economy, since I 've already found a way to go on vacation without spending much money. All I need is my tent, a sleeping bag and a tree for shade. That's how I 've managed to go on 2-month holidays for the past 10 years. It's called free camping 
The only expensive thing I can do nothing about is getting there (to the islands I mean). Lately the ticket prices have gone off the roof...


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

danae said:


> First: good luck!!!
> 
> Second: I don't care about the economy, since I 've already found a way to go on vacation without spending much money. All I need is my tent, a sleeping bag and a tree for shade. That's how I 've managed to go on 2-month holidays for the past 10 years. It's called free camping
> The only expensive thing I can do nothing about is getting there (to the islands I mean). Lately the ticket prices have gone off the roof...


The economy here makes this an expensive ideal. Camping is not as easy maybe as where you live.
I'm envious of the ability to do that. "Free Camping" is not as accessible here. First, the campgrounds and accessible areas are expensive and second i don't have camping gear.Third, it is a mite dangerous I hate to say. A shame that is the case.

Have a good time.

Jim


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Has anyone noticed Tapkaara hasn't been posting lately? I hope he hasn't left us for another forum. I really do enjoy his commentary. He's very insightful, especially about Sibelius.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would just start this thread to maybe see if we can't reach out to our friend, Tapkaara.


BTW, great Bax photo MI. One of my favourite of any composer. That pic is perfectly composed.

JIm


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

handlebar said:


> The economy here makes this an expensive ideal. Camping is not as easy maybe as where you live.
> I'm envious of the ability to do that. "Free Camping" is not as accessible here. First, the campgrounds and accessible areas are expensive and second i don't have camping gear.Third, it is a mite dangerous I hate to say. A shame that is the case.
> 
> Have a good time.
> ...


Dangerous  Seriously? No, here we have no problems of this kind, because I usually go to places where there other free campers too, so a community is formed every time.

And what do you mean "not accessible"? Do you always have to pay for the space? The idea of no free space really terrifies me. Free camping is forbidden in Greece, but if we start obeying such laws as this, then... we might as well put a gun to our heads and pull the trigger.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

danae said:


> Dangerous  Seriously? No, here we have no problems of this kind, because I usually go to places where there other free campers too, so a community is formed every time.
> 
> And what do you mean "not accessible"? Do you always have to pay for the space? The idea of no free space really terrifies me. Free camping is forbidden in Greece, but if we start obeying such laws as this, then... we might as well put a gun to our heads and pull the trigger.


Since I live in a major city, the closest camping usually costs enough to make it tough to go the distance to camp. The closest would be in the mountains about 40 miles away. At gas prices, etc it is not worth it. 
By dangerous I mean that we have a decent sized homeless population and that makes camping out a bit dangerous. There are many instances where homeless people raid and rob the campsites of others. I could take my guns but thats not a good idea either. 

Oh well. A night or two at the beach might work. LOL

Jim


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like you live in the Far West lol!!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

danae said:


> It sounds like you live in the Far West lol!!


Indeed. LOL The Portland area.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

danae said:


> It sounds like you live in the Far West lol!!


oops... 200 years...less... of VP...


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

さようなら, Tapkaara!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

UniverseInfinite, could you at least *try* to be coherent? It know it must be difficult, but it's generally good for conversation if one actually understand what the other one is saying.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

the caring comes...
talking...fun...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

World Violist said:


> If there were people without something interesting to say then there would be no chance for equality.


Please show me scientific proof of equality.

Sounds like wishful social thinking to me. Nothing is equal. True equality is entropy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Please show me scientific proof of equality.
> 
> Sounds like wishful social thinking to me. Nothing is equal. True equality is entropy!


We *all* finish up 6ft under, you can't get much more equal than that p......


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Andante said:


> We *all* finish up 6ft under, you can't get much more equal than that p......


That occurs after existence 

I also would prefer to be cremated and used to fertilize high quality _cannabis indica_ (it's a type of basil) plants.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

What has happened to Mirror Image also?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He's banned for good reason.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

bassClef said:


> What has happened to Mirror Image also?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Aramis said:


> He's banned for good reason.


I couldn't see anything in his recent posts. Perhaps they were removed. Ah well...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you see thread about R.V Williams?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

bassClef said:


> What has happened to Mirror Image also?





Jan said:


> I was wondering the same thing





bassClef said:


> I couldn't see anything in his recent posts. Perhaps they were removed. Ah well...


His ban, for administrative reasons, is/was temporary. No recent posts were harmed or edited in the making of this film.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Oh, don't speak of holidays, so far away... Only in January...


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have read the RVW posts, and it seems to me Mirror Image got quite carried away by his emotions, and was treating other members in an insulting and disrespectful manner.

I thought that was the reason he got banned--and frankly, it seemed to me a perfectly fair and fitting judgment by the administrators, since that kind of behavior is expressly forbidden here.

Now, however, I see that the ban is being called "administrative," so maybe I'm wrong. Whatever the case, I do hope that when he returns, he will be a bit more polite.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

"Administrative": that's our 'catchall' phrase for such matters as the details are classified.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Whatever the case, I do hope that when he returns, he will be a bit more polite.


I doubt he will. He seem to have problems with himself - addiction to the forum is one of reasons I think so, but he also acts like a little child (RVW thread: "Minor composer! Minor composer! Hahaha, you suck!"). He's damn oversensitive, always take everything far too seriously, accuses everyone for attacking him + he becames agressive when someone doesn't share his opinion.

I'm afraid he's a psycho.

Regards,
Dr. Taylor Forrester.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Aramis said:


> He's damn oversensitive, always take everything far too seriously, accuses everyone for attacking him + he becames agressive when someone doesn't share his opinion.


This is completely unrelated but:

1. It appears to me that a majority of internet users have this condition.
2. It appears to me that a majority of people in the modern industrialized west have this condition.

We might call it "defensive solipsism," or someone who is both oversocialized and unaware of a world beyond their own desires -- advertising seems to want us to be this way, at least.

Just some musings after browsing through Pynchon and Kaczynski last night.

Regarding MI, I like him but agree with your diagnosis. I think there's a good person in there that might be afflicted with what seems to me to be Typical Internet User Syndrome (TIUS).


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm closing this thread. The time limited ban on Mirror Image has been lifted automatically, but whether a member is banned or not, I ask of you all to please respect this forum guideline:


> Do not post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«.
> 
> If you have any complaints about other users or their posts, contact the staff directly (by private message) or use the »report post« function.


Regards,
Frederik


----------

